# The most beautiful city in the world: Madrid.



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

See my newest photo's on page 2:

*CLICK HERE.*


Panorama Temple of Debod by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Sol by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Cuatro torres by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

*CLICK HERE.*

_Old_: This is the Madrid feeling:









Airport Weeze, Germany.









Airplane Ryanair to Madrid.


















A little cold.

We arrived in Madrid at night. This is our hotelview. 



























Plaza Mayor






















































We went to the Starbucks at Gran Via.






















































Metro station Retiro!


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

A few pictures of Retiro Parque.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Metro to Goya.









Madrid Rio. Een geweldig park wat ligt bij het stadion van Atletico. 













































Only local.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Parque Retiro.









El Corte Ingles, Goya.









Straat bij het stadion van Real Madrid.













































Paseo de la Castellana.









Parque Juan Carlos I.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Palace.









Temple of debod.





















































































































Parque Warner. 





















































































































Bye Madrid.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent tour, Madrid is indeed one of the most beautiful cities in the world. kay:


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I went 20 years ago. It was certainly beautiful. Our cheap hotel room had one of those nice louvered door things like in the photos, on a gorgeous narrow street. The boulevards were far more walkable than the Paris version. The subways and pay phones had instructions in four languages. Great city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Don't know if it's the most beautiful, but it sure is a beautiful city. I don't remember much of my only visit, more than 15 years ago. But I remeber I've found the city very underrated. While every tourist visits Bracelona or Sevilla, the capital is often skipped. But this elegant _grand lady_ sure is worth a visit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Madrid


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! 









Lago.




































Madrid Rio.









Casa de Campo.




































Random metro-station.









Madrid Zoo.








































































Retiro.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome :applause:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Madrid is indeed one of the most beautiful but............beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.:?:down::?


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

1. Atletico Madrid.









2. 









3.









4. Metro station Lagó. 









5. 









6. 









7. 









8. 









9. 









10. 









11. 









12. 









13. Puerta de Alcala.









14. 









15. 









16. 









17. Parque Juan Carlos I.









18. Casa del Campo.









19.









20.









21.









22. Parque Warner.









23. Stuntfall.









24. 









25.









26. Soaked!









27.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been to Madrid twice and I would describe it as MAGNIFICENT!


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Una de las mas bellas en el mundo si, pero está muy lejos de ser la mas bella, ni en el contexto Iberoamericano sobresale con abismal diferencia sobre las grandes capitales latinoamericanas, en la misma Europa hay ciudades que no son capitales y de mucha menor importancia con una belleza de verdad increíble, por ejemplo desde mi gusto las ciudades checas y austriacas, por supuesto se respeta la opinión pero hay que ser mas sensatos al poner un título a un thread, una de las mas bellas del mundo si, eso sin duda alguna.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

superb and yes, one of the most beautiful cities.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Salazar Rick said:


> Una de las mas bellas en el mundo si, pero está muy lejos de ser la mas bella, ni en el contexto Iberoamericano sobresale con abismal diferencia sobre las grandes capitales latinoamericanas, en la misma Europa hay ciudades que no son capitales y de mucha menor importancia con una belleza de verdad increíble, por ejemplo desde mi gusto las ciudades checas y austriacas, por supuesto se respeta la opinión pero hay que ser mas sensatos al poner un título a un thread, una de las mas bellas del mundo si, eso sin duda alguna.


Mi punto de vista era preciosa, como me habían dicho en el texto inicial. (Hope it is good haha).


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely pictures. Reminds me of what a great time I had while I was in Madrid.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Yesterday:

Gran Vía (Madrid) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Taxis at Atocha station by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Voetgangerspad bij M30 by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very nice city, very nice shots too!


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ Nice updates...!


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Nice updates...!


Thank you!



El_Greco said:


> Very nice city, very nice shots too!


I agree and thanks!


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Great pics - and yes athletico Madrid.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

diddyD said:


> Great pics - and yes athletico Madrid.


Thank you!


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Vanaf de kabelbaan naar Casa de Campo.

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Station Principe Pio vanuit de kabelbaan.

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Lavapiés

Lavapiés, Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Plaza Gabriel Miro.

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Station Atocha

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Hardrock Cafe at Plaza de Colon.

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Gran Via.

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Principe Pio

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Temple of Debod

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Plaza de España

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Plaza de España

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Plaza de España

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice city indeed and I like the clarity of your pictures.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Sol

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Metrostation Begoña

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Real Basilica de San Francisco el Grande

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr

Teleférico at Casa de Campo

Madrid by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------

